# Black and White 1 graphics problem



## z3rO (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,i have a problem running b&w 1.Everything is fine until i start to play/move etc.The graphic goes different colors,green,black and so on.Here is a screen

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6623/****aj2.png

My video card is GeForce 4 MX 440 with AGP8X.I will really appreciate if some1 could help me =)


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Install the latest drivers for your video card from www.nvidia.com

Are you running Windows XP? I think there's some sort of patch for Black and White on XP, I know there were some issues with it, but I'm not sure if it was graphics-related.


----------



## z3rO (Dec 27, 2006)

McTimson said:


> Install the latest drivers for your video card from www.nvidia.com
> 
> Are you running Windows XP? I think there's some sort of patch for Black and White on XP, I know there were some issues with it, but I'm not sure if it was graphics-related.


Yeah i am but the problem i solved now.I patched to version 1.1 and turned off the AGP texture acceleration and the game runs perfect now


----------



## musevstool (May 12, 2007)

yay this helped me


----------



## PhoenixCoder (May 28, 2007)

If you are trying to play Black & White on Windows Vista, make sure to run it in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP2. 

To run it in Windows XP SP2 Compatibility Mode: 

1. Right click the "Black & White" Icon in your Start Menu.
2. Click on the "Compatibility Tab"
3. Click the drop-down menu box and select "Windows XP SP2"
4. Hit "OK" and Play Black & White.

I hope that helps some of you Vista users out there.


----------



## x3r0 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey, im not really sure if this is a graphics problem.. in fact i know its snot.. but ill ask ne way.. alright so i load up black n white.. it plays the lil intro movie thingy.. kinda stupid.. but after the movie the screen goes lack and stays that way. im pretty sure i ****ed it up when i unpatched the game WHILE it was running.. (couldent do a glitch i liked) well ne way the game was running AFTER i ctrl alt deleted it off.. all the noises n **** were playing.. wierd... but ne way.. it didnt work after i closed the other program running B&W.
i tried to uninstall using the cd and reinstall but i got the situation described above. its gay cuz i was really enjoying that game.


----------



## nofacemonster (Sep 11, 2007)

after many days of trying to run black & white on my pc, i manage to run it at a decent framerate, by downgrading the video drivers to forceware 81.XXX something, and then updating the game to version 1.2 (coz 1.3 doesn't work, it looks for some stewpid glove), if i upgrade video driver, game runs really slow, i don't know why, but now i have a problem, after about 15 minutes of playing the game it suddenly get stuck and then my screen goes blank, machine is still running and i don't know what happens there, only solution is to reboot, does any of you guys know how to overcome this problem?


----------

